# urinal water blaster



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I made this up to flush down urinals and toilets after rodding. The plug is Sioux Chief, and I have them in 3" and 4" also. I made this after a seeing a thread in the drain cleaning section. Ben and Bill Parr posted pix of rigs they made up, for kitchen sinks, and someone else posted something similar to this. I can't believe how much difference this makes to flush the line clean, as opposed to just hanging the urinal and flushing a gallon at a time.


----------



## antiCon (Jun 15, 2012)

Very cool


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

Pretty cool. What I never liked about a flush bag was the possibility of busting and flooding the place. This is at least plugged


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

This was a bank of 5 urinals. I bet there must have been about a 6' long mung blockage in the horizontal 2" I have used this a lot lately.
http://www.drainbrain.com/cutters/index.html
I have had really good luck with the downhead fitting and the clog chopper on urinals. The downhead fitting and the u-cutter have been great for kitchen sink drains.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

What size clog chopper do you use on the urinals? What kind of machine are you using it with?


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

My machine is the General Super Vee, I think. No auto feed. I pretty much only use the 5/16" drum. The clog chopper I use on urinals is the 1.5" I seldom have to rod PVC drain lines, and the 2" clog chopper gets hung up in galvanized or cast tapped fittings


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

By the way Ben, I owe you credit for inspiring this gadget


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

422 plumber said:


> My machine is the General Super Vee, I think. No auto feed. I pretty much only use the 5/16" drum. The clog chopper I use on urinals is the 1.5" I seldom have to rod PVC drain lines, and the 2" *clog chopper* gets hung up in galvanized or cast tapped fittings


 






I read somewhere (another forum perhaps) that the clog chopper breaks sometimes in the line.


----------



## KCplumber (Dec 31, 2009)

Nice job with the vacumn breaker - :thumbsup:


----------



## damnplumber (Jan 22, 2012)

*NIce tool!*

Thanks for the idea, I also like the vac/breaker nice touch and forthought to prevent you know what!


----------

